# Notation problem in Logic 8



## Ashermusic (Dec 5, 2009)

AFAIK you can't do it with a transposed style. so my workaround is to use the Treble staff style, transpose the notes up a major second, and drag the Gb key signature from the partbox into the score.( In LA, a lot of film scorers nowadays simply don't use key signatures as key changes are frequent and it eliminates some enharmonic issues for individual parts.)

It is for this reason I keep 2 versions: one for sounds and one for printing out scores.


----------



## bryla (Dec 5, 2009)

Jay thanks for the solution. However not optimal it is the only to do it: 2 versions. I thought that the instrument styles helped a lot, but if you can't do this, it is still not great. 

It is not for a film score, so the key is constant throughout the score.


----------

